
The Tamagotchi Effect - vikaskyadav
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamagotchi_effect
======
jerrre
To me there is a big difference to feel emotions for a Tamagotchi which is a
toy designed to seem like it has emotions itself (just as fiction characters,
dolls) and stuff like roombas, car keys (?), dishwashers...

